# I'm the worst Mommy ever



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff had a piece of hair hanging on his chin after his grooming yesterday and when I went to snip it, I accidentally cut his tongue. He had to have a piece on the side removed at the vet and has stitches in his tongue. I feel horrible. I haven't actually seen it yet since he hasn't opened his mouth for me yet. Can't say I blame him. 

He's still a bit out of it from the sedation. I hope he's not in too much pain when it all wears off.

I can't believe I hurt him like this. They did tell me that they see this all the time. Doesn't make me feel better though.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

:grouphug:Oh my goodness. I am so sorry that happened. I know that you feel awful. Hopefully, he will not be in pain when the sedation wears off. I imagine the stitches will feel funny in his mouth. Are they the dissolvable kind? Hugs to you and Gryff


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, they are dissolvable. The vet said he was a real trouper. He can eat in the morning and I will be giving him antibiotics and anti-inflamatories for a while.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Key word here is "accidentally" .... you can't make claim to being the "worst mommy" unless you started this post by saying, "today I purposefully" ..... Oh, I do know this feeling, though. Twenty some years ago I went to clip off a mat down in the groin area and got skin instead. Try not to beat yourself up too hard.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

^ I agree with Cindi, no beating yourself up.
Gryff is doing better now, you are healing him back to his old self.
Lots of TLC. We are sending good vibes.
Kisses to him and good thoughts for you, you are a great doggie mommy.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh gosh... I am so sorry this happened. I can imagine how you feel but don't worry. He will be fine and he will love you as always and more. I hope he feels better soon and heals nicely.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up, accidents happen. Probably all of us have accidently cut a part of the dog body we didn't mean to.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Scissors are sharp. Tongues are fast. It is a bad combination. 

I have nicked skin in Jack's very private area when I was going after a micro-matt. The dirty looks Jack gave me! Mostly, I cut myself.... sigh. I need the kiddie scissors.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, so sorry for you and Gryff. I know he'll be fine and sending hugs to you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has learned to "be real still" when I am trimming the hair at the corner of her eyes. I have nipped her toes a time or two. Now she just draws up in a knot and is real still.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Gryff! These fast little lickers can get them in trouble!!! Don't worry too much Ivy - dogs are much more forgiving we are!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my.....I know how awful you must feel!!! Hope it heals fast!


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh no, you must be feeling so horrible  I am constantly worried that I'll accidentally hurt my little Bear, she's so wiggly!

Hope Gryff heals quickly and P.S. you're not a bad mum! xx

♥ Clair & Bear


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He seems to be doing much better. He drank and ate a bit tonight. I tried to get a look at his tongue. It doesn't look like he lost too much, thankfully. Thanks for all of your kind words. It really makes me feel better.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I just wish I could give you a big hug....You are a great mommy to your little guy! I know how you feel though....The first week I had Kirby, I was brushing him...He only weighed 5 pounds...I had him on the kitchen counter and I accidentally closed the kitchen drawer on his paw with my stomach! He was crying out and I couldn't figure out what I was doing to make him cry! When I realized it I too started to cry! I felt just awful for days about hurting him....so I know how you are feeling right now. It will be okay...It's plain to see you love him dearly.....still sending a hug your way!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

All Mommies make mistakes sometimes. He has already forgiven you. Now you forgive yourself. It's just another lesson in love.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...the poor little guy. I'd be feeling bad too, it's hard not to. They sure do have fast tongues though.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OH dear poor both of you.It sounds as if he is on the mend.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Your story and those of others on this thread brought tears to my eyes both for your fur babies and for you. Sending to hugs to both to just get over this. Remember it was an accident. In this life we always are capable of hurting those we love (our kids, spouse, significant other, pets, friends) but that's because we are not perfect.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not to worry Ivy, he might just bark at you with a lisp.:brick:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ouch, it hurt just reading this. I've been terrified more than once that I would cut off an important body part when working on deep mats. Worse than that was the time something hard and immovable was attached to Bailey's penis. I tried, a few hairs at a time to cut it off, but when I couldn't find any space between the thing and him, I gave up and dunked him in a sink filled with water, hoping it would dislodge on its own. After twenty minutes and no change, I finally took him out and patted him dry, knowing he would have to go to the vet in the morning. 

I can't tell you how many times I've worried about cutting them instead of the hair. Happy to hear he's coming along.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My friends' 18 year old daughter just came home with a hole in her tongue yesterday and she PAID for it..ound: Gryff is just the hip hav with the tongue piercing ..I"d say you are 'cool mom'! hehe..

In all seriousness, I nipped the back of Gucci's leg one time with nippers and she bled and I felt SO bad, accidents happen, but a small cut is a minor one in the grand scheme of things that could happen in an accident. Hugs to you and Gryff! You aren't a bad mommy, I"m sure of it!

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Gryff doing?


----------

